# Teddy Bear Puppy and Pooping



## teddy bear WI (Nov 11, 2006)

Please help! I need some advice on the following:

I purchased a Teddy Bear Puppy about two weeks ago - he is now currently a little over two months. I am trying to crate train him as I did in the past with my previous dog. The problem I have is that the first week he got the idea of pooping and peeing outside just fine. (I currently get up with him at night and he gets let out twice during the day while I am at work and we take him outside all the time when I am home)

The problem over the last week is that I will get up take him outside and he will poop and pee and then we come back in and in between the 3 hours that I then go back to sleep he poops in his crate. He has also been starting to do this during the day too. I take him out at 7:00 (does both) came back at 9:30 - pooped in his cage. Take him out (only pees) come back at 11:30 - poop in cage) Its kind of a repeading pattern. We will poop and pee outside, but then only poops in cage.  

I do keep him crated during the day and at night. I have the crate sectioned off so that he only has enough space to get up and move around and sit back down. 

If anyone has has suggestions I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*leaving puppy to long*

your puppy is just a little over 2 mo. old it should not have to hold it more than 2 hours you would not expect a human baby to hold it that long i have a 4 mo.and a 3 mo. old that i am working on potty training we have finaly got the nite down to not getting up but during the day they go out to the bathroom about every hour or 2 and if they make a mistake and potty where they are not supose to i clean it uo put them out and we just try to do better next time your puppy is just a infant dont expect to much it will get better


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

I've ranted about this before and I'm neither in the mood nor have the time to do it again right now. You should NOT be crating a young puppy like this all day, even with a couple of breaks, and then again all night. You are confining this poor little tyke in a plastic box and wondering why you are having problems with his potty training. He is already teaching himself to be dirty in his crate because he has no choice, and you will have other issues as he goes along most likely. Its an unnatural and totally wrong way to raise any dog. Get an exercise pen to put around the crate and leave the crate door open. Put newspapers down to protect your floor and so he does not get accustomed to the feel of going on the tile or lino. Or put pee pads, a couple of them, to give him the room he needs to find the right spot, on top of the papers. At this age they should not be expected to hold urine and feces all night, nor even for 3 or 4 hours. And certainly not during the day. I see you are saying you have a teddy bear puppy.... there is no such breed, I assume you are talking about a pom? How hot is it in your home, and is this a plastic crate with just enough room for him to get up and turn around? He also may well overheat in that situation if he has a full pom coat, depending on how warm your place is. There.. I did the rant anyway. Please check out this forum's posts, in the general and the training sections, you will find all kinds of posts about this problem, just within the past couple of days there has been an excellent thread started. Please THINK about what you are doing and expecting. The use of crates in North America has gotten off on the wrong foot with the public. They were never used, in the past, in this barbaric and unthinking way, to confine babies so they would not soil their beds. That thinking is wrong, all wrong... he is too young to do what you are doing.


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

*add on*

If you come back to the main page for the general forum, just about four posts down from yours, is a post from Katelon, read that one too.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll also add that if you got him from a petstore, they are incouraged to poop and pee in their crate, even with a small space. So many dogs from petstores are extreamly hard to housebreak because they are taught to poop and pee in their living space.


----------



## teddy bear WI (Nov 11, 2006)

Excuse me...I just looking for a little help here...all the previous dogs I have had, I've never experianced this problem in training. I'm looking for solution...I'm not looking for someone to yell at me. I thought this was suppose to be a place for people to offer helpful suggestions....but I guess people just yell at you.

The main problem I am having is that he only poops alittle outside...we are out for a total of 10/15 minutes at a time and then about an hour later we poop in our cage. 

I am a very loving pet owner and I know how to treat a puppy! I don't expect him to hold it all night..that is why I get up with him whenever he needs to go out!

I guess I was wrong for ever putting a post up here thinking that people would be kind and respectful and not just go off in a trant at me! I guess I will look for other sources of help!



blackgavotte said:


> I've ranted about this before and I'm neither in the mood nor have the time to do it again right now. You should NOT be crating a young puppy like this all day, even with a couple of breaks, and then again all night. You are confining this poor little tyke in a plastic box and wondering why you are having problems with his potty training. He is already teaching himself to be dirty in his crate because he has no choice, and you will have other issues as he goes along most likely. Its an unnatural and totally wrong way to raise any dog. Get an exercise pen to put around the crate and leave the crate door open. Put newspapers down to protect your floor and so he does not get accustomed to the feel of going on the tile or lino. Or put pee pads, a couple of them, to give him the room he needs to find the right spot, on top of the papers. At this age they should not be expected to hold urine and feces all night, nor even for 3 or 4 hours. And certainly not during the day. I see you are saying you have a teddy bear puppy.... there is no such breed, I assume you are talking about a pom? How hot is it in your home, and is this a plastic crate with just enough room for him to get up and turn around? He also may well overheat in that situation if he has a full pom coat, depending on how warm your place is. There.. I did the rant anyway. Please check out this forum's posts, in the general and the training sections, you will find all kinds of posts about this problem, just within the past couple of days there has been an excellent thread started. Please THINK about what you are doing and expecting. The use of crates in North America has gotten off on the wrong foot with the public. They were never used, in the past, in this barbaric and unthinking way, to confine babies so they would not soil their beds. That thinking is wrong, all wrong... he is too young to do what you are doing.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

teddy bear WI said:


> Please help! I need some advice on the following:
> 
> I purchased a Teddy Bear Puppy about two weeks ago - he is now currently a little over two months. I am trying to crate train him as I did in the past with my previous dog. The problem I have is that the first week he got the idea of pooping and peeing outside just fine. (I currently get up with him at night and he gets let out twice during the day while I am at work and we take him outside all the time when I am home)
> 
> ...


I find myself to be quite angry with your post.

Puppies need ALL DAY ATTENTION AND SHOULD NOT BE LEFT IN A CRATE ALL DAY!!!!!

Your puppy is SO young, he needs to be let out at LEAST every 30 minutes to an hour. 

You wonder why he's going in his cage? He can't hold it that long, and you can't expect him to!!!


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

*more thoughts*

Just a bit more if you are willing to read on. You may have had more success in the past because either the conditions were better or different, or the age, or something much different. Your methods are not working this time, as evidenced by the fact this puppy is pooping in his crate. 

Can you stop and think a bit, pause and reflect on what you are expecting, and doing. No one thinks you are doing this to deliberately be unkind or unfeeling to your puppy. Its an erroneous method of raising puppies in North America which has to stop. If you don't want to think about the advice given here, I agree, keep on looking till you find something you want to hear. I just hope its something that will be fairer to your puppy, and I am not just singling you out now, its the wrong way to raise a puppy, and I will continue to speak out against it. 

I don't think I was rude to you or unkind, in fact I marvel at my self-control on this issue, nor were the other posters rude to you. Just because feelings are strong, doesn't mean we can't say it like it is. You just do not like the advice you got. It makes me particularly sad that you say, you have the crate partitioned off so this puppy has just enough room to turn around basically, and nothing else. Can't you see how cruel this is???? When you got him he was only 6 weeks old I gather. Too young to be away from his dam and litter anyway, but that would be why he was not pooping as much. As a puppy and his body matures there is more activity all round... bowels, bladder, mind and so on. Please rethink what you are doing, instead of getting defensive. Did you read the other posts?


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

teddy bear WI said:


> Excuse me...I just looking for a little help here...all the previous dogs I have had, I've never experianced this problem in training. I'm looking for solution...I'm not looking for someone to yell at me. I thought this was suppose to be a place for people to offer helpful suggestions....but I guess people just yell at you.
> 
> The main problem I am having is that he only poops alittle outside...we are out for a total of 10/15 minutes at a time and then about an hour later we poop in our cage.
> 
> ...


 If you are still with is, which I hope you are, maybe you can try exercising your pup to get him to poop? If he poops just a little, take him on a "long" (depends on the size, age, and other things about what is considered long) to get his bowels moving so he'll poop some more. If that doesn't work, take him out an hour later to get him to go poop outside! 
When Sadie was a young pup, we'd take her out every forty-five minutes to an hour. We wouldn't leave her in her crate longer than an hour (if we were going to be gone, tough! We stayed home, took her with us, or had someone come over to let her out every hour) and even at night we'd be up every hour or two to let her outside again. 
And mind you, this was in the middle of winter and it was freak'n cold. I didn't realish getting up every hour to let her outside, but we never had an accident when we stuck to that schedual.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

my pom pup is just a little over 5 months old and i take him out every 45 minutes.When he was much younger, there were times that i had to stay out side with him for an hour before he would potty.Try taking your pup out more often and staying out untill he/she pottys.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

What is a "teddy bear" puppy? >o.o;<

Also, I may have missed this, but did anyone ever ask the OP exactly how long the pup is left crated during the day?


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

I think i read that the pup is crated all day while she is at work. Which could be part of the problem.


----------

